# Pokemon Crystal Japanese Codes



## cearp (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm playing this game on real hardware and wanted some cheats.
I couldn't find this code online, so I ported it from the UE version myself:

Pick up all 3 starters:
010068DA

Wild shinys:
010761D2

I might post more if I make any 
I'm just putting it here so that if anyone wants it in the future, here you go.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm planning to play it at some stage. Can you make a code to activate the GS ball event in the PCC?


----------



## cearp (Mar 31, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> I'm planning to play it at some stage. Can you make a code to activate the GS ball event in the PCC?


i'm pretty sure codes already exist for that, but if you can't find it let me know 
and if i can't find it, i'll try to make it!

because yeah i will want to use it too


----------



## vergil2012 (Mar 31, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> I'm planning to play it at some stage. Can you make a code to activate the GS ball event in the PCC?



This might work (for the japanese version of Crystal):
010B00A0


----------



## cearp (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes that's the same one I see at projectpokemon, I bet it works


----------



## vergil2012 (Mar 31, 2018)

cearp said:


> Yes that's the same one I see at projectpokemon, I bet it works



Yes, the code was posted_ there _too. But i found it through a youtube video and discovered the thread at project pokemon after it.


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello,

Basically I am trying to trigger the Celebi event on my Japanese GBC cartridge of Pokemon Crystal using my cheat device. But the code 010B00A0 does not seem to work. I was hoping someone can convert these PAL(United kingdom) codes to work on the Japanese copy so I can get a hold of a Japanese shiny celebi?

The first code I need in japanese is 91C089DA (This code bypasses the whole celebi event on the European versions and allows you to go straight to kurt who hands you over the gs ball and you can activate the shrine for celebi)
The second code I need in japanese is 910730D2 (This code allows any pokemon you encouter to be a shiny in the European versions)

Not too sure how to convert European cheat codes to japanese cheat codes. but if anyone knows how to, can u convert these two codes? thanks


----------



## cearp (Aug 28, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Basically I am trying to trigger the Celebi event on my Japanese GBC cartridge of Pokemon Crystal using my cheat device. But the code 010B00A0 does not seem to work. I was hoping someone can convert these PAL(United kingdom) codes to work on the Japanese copy so I can get a hold of a Japanese shiny celebi?
> 
> ...


I'll (try to!) help and make sure you get what you want.
I'm playing on real hardware, real cart, and I also have a hardware cheat device. So I think we have the same set up.
I'm have the blaze xploder purple cheat device.

I haven't tried 010B00A0 but I can.
https://projectpokemon.org/home/for...ball-jpn-version/?tab=comments#comment-196545

You did what the person said? As in, activate the cheat, save and turn off. Then, go to the PCC in golden rod, and exit?
What cheat device are you using?
Have you tried any codes with your game and have they worked?
I think I remember I had a little bit of problems with crystal, like I needed to start the game with codes disabled, and then after booting, turn the code switch 'on'.
Something like that 


-edit.
I tested on an emulator, with a new save (received a pokemon, but not much else).
Warped to golden rod (code below):
010B7BDC
01097CDC

Activated event via 010B00A0.
Saved and turned off/closed the rom.
When I go into the PCC (golden rod pokecenter) and walk forwards, a person comes up to me and gives me the item 

So I'm confident that code works. Now you just want a shiny code...


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for testing it. I am using a action replay cheat device. It works perfectly for european GBC games and I tried japanese codes on it as well. And it works on my japanese GBC cartridge. I tried the code 010B00A0 many times using the method you used. It does not work on the actual hardware for me. Maybe that code only works on the japanese ROM?


----------



## cearp (Aug 28, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> Thanks for testing it. I am using a action replay cheat device. It works perfectly for european GBC games and I tried japanese codes on it as well. And it works on my japanese GBC cartridge. I tried the code 010B00A0 many times using the method you used. It does not work on the actual hardware for me. Maybe that code only works on the japanese ROM?


I can try it on my hardware too, but I'd have to backup my current save file 
Until I do that, we still need to figure out the wild shiny pokemon for you, for jp crystal.

This is for jp gold and silver, so I'm getting somewhere at least.
01070BD1

It's a bit hard to google because, sometimes 'shiny' is 'different color', and sometimes it's 'shining'.
(I don't think there is any official terminology in the games, in the card game I think there are some 'Shining pokemon', with the different colors, so 'shining' must be it I guess.)


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 28, 2018)

cearp said:


> I can try it on my hardware too, but I'd have to backup my current save file
> Until I do that, we still need to figure out the wild shiny pokemon for you, for jp crystal.
> 
> This is for jp gold and silver, so I'm getting somewhere at least.
> ...



Thanks. Please keep me updated when you find the shiny pokemon code for jp crystal and let me know how it goes on your hardware once you backup your save file.


----------



## cearp (Aug 28, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> Thanks. Please keep me updated when you find the shiny pokemon code for jp crystal and let me know how it goes on your hardware once you backup your save file.


010761D2 
Japanese Crystal Wild Shiny code - I made it myself. (It wasn't too hard, I had the U game + shiny code, and the J game in VBA both open with the memory viewers showing)
I googled it just now, and it seems it has been found before. But I didn't see any old japanese sites, just chinese ones mainly, nothing in English I found quickly.
So I guess it just wasn't found/created 'back in the day' 
Happy to share, I'll add it to my opening post.

I'll probably test the real hardware code tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 28, 2018)

cearp said:


> 010761D2
> Japanese Crystal Wild Shiny code - I made it myself. (It wasn't too hard, I had the U game + shiny code, and the J game in VBA both open with the memory viewers showing)
> I googled it just now, and it seems it has been found before. But I didn't see any old japanese sites, just chinese ones mainly, nothing in English I found quickly.
> So I guess it just wasn't found/created 'back in the day'
> ...



Thanks so much! I tried it on my jp hardware of pokemon crystal. I can verify it works perfectly! 

Do you think you can convert this English cheat code 91C089DA to japanese like you done with the shiny code?
This cheat code is so much easier for activating the celebi event. You just go directly to kurt and he gives you the GS ball, no need to go to the PCC.


----------



## cearp (Aug 28, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> Thanks so much! I tried it on my jp hardware of pokemon crystal. I can verify it works perfectly!
> 
> Do you think you can convert this English cheat code 91C089DA to japanese like you done with the shiny code?
> This cheat code is so much easier for activating the celebi event. You just go directly to kurt and he gives you the GS ball, no need to go to the PCC.


That code (91C089DA, or 01C089DA - 9 or 0 act the same basically) will take a bit more work (at least for me)
I'd rather confirm on my end that the event flag code doesn't work 
But sure, if it doesn't, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 28, 2018)

cearp said:


> That code (91C089DA, or 01C089DA - 9 or 0 act the same basically) will take a bit more work (at least for me)
> I'd rather confirm on my end that the event flag code doesn't work
> But sure, if it doesn't, I'll see what I can do.



Great, many thanks. keep me updated on how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 28, 2018)

I restarted my jp pokemon crystal from the beginning and played through normally to goldenrod city. I then activated the code 010B00A0 and saved the game and restarted my pokemon game. I can confirm I have walked through in and out the PCC 100 times. No one comes to give me a GS ball. I don't believe this code (010B00A0) works on the hardware.


----------



## migles (Aug 28, 2018)

Are the codes gamegenie or gameshark?


----------



## cearp (Aug 29, 2018)

@migles - these are gameshark codes, not game genie 
Ok, good news @PokeCrystal
I tested on my hardware, and it works.
As usual for crystal, after booting into the cheat device and picking the codes, I then need to have my cheat device switched OFF before starting the game, otherwise I think the game won't boot.
I'm using my actual save, it has one or two badges maybe.
I first used codes to go to golden rod, then save and power off.
Then I tried the celebi event code, saved, and went to the PCC. The event didn't trigger when I left the PCC.
So I tried again: I enabled my shiny code and celebi at the same time. I went to some grass to make sure the shiny code worked.
The screen froze right as the battle screen was about to start, I turned the codes off and the battle played fine, shiny pidgey 
I then went to the PCC, walked in, walked out, and when walking out, the lady stopped me and gave me the GS ball. Maybe I saved before I went in the PCC this time, I forget.
But it definitely works for me.


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 29, 2018)

cearp said:


> @migles - these are gameshark codes, not game genie
> Ok, good news @PokeCrystal
> I tested on my hardware, and it works.
> As usual for crystal, after booting into the cheat device and picking the codes, I then need to have my cheat device switched OFF before starting the game, otherwise I think the game won't boot.
> ...



I tried your method five times, it isn't working for me. Maybe this code only works sometimes, and for me it doesn't work at all. 
Do you think it is possible if someone can convert this European cheat code 91C089DA to a Japanese code. This code is more reliable and works 100% of the time. As I've tested it on my European copy.


----------



## cearp (Aug 29, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> I tried your method five times, it isn't working for me. Maybe this code only works sometimes, and for me it doesn't work at all.
> Do you think it is possible if someone can convert this European cheat code 91C089DA to a Japanese code. This code is more reliable and works 100% of the time. As I've tested it on my European copy.


What cheat device do you have? (or take a picture of it)
Are you able to backup your save to your computer? I can apply the cheat for you if you want.


Finding/porting that code will take some work.
01C089DA means it writes C0 to DA89. If you want to have a go yourself, open the jp game and en game together in something like visualboy advance, and look for similar areas or memory in near DA89, so you can try and work out the offset.
I can't find it today sorry


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 29, 2018)

cearp said:


> What cheat device do you have? (or take a picture of it)
> Are you able to backup your save to your computer? I can apply the cheat for you if you want.
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a image of my cheat device. It work fine with all other codes. I just think this code is faulty as it didn't work with you but then worked with you afterwards. I don't know how to port save files from cartridges to my PC and I have no clue how cheat codes are made


----------



## cearp (Aug 29, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> Here's a image of my cheat device. It work fine with all other codes. I just think this code is faulty as it didn't work with you but then worked with you afterwards. I don't know how to port save files from cartridges to my PC and I have no clue how cheat codes are made


If you attach save files where I'm near Kurt, English and Japanese, so that I'm ready to use (but don't use yet) that code you want, I'll do it.


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 29, 2018)

cearp said:


> If you attach save files where I'm near Kurt, English and Japanese, so that I'm ready to use (but don't use yet) that code you want, I'll do it.



Okay I will get working on that


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 29, 2018)

cearp said:


> If you attach save files where I'm near Kurt, English and Japanese, so that I'm ready to use (but don't use yet) that code you want, I'll do it.



I have the save files ready, this site doesn't allow me upload the save files. If you give me a email address, I can email it to you?


----------



## cearp (Aug 29, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> I have the save files ready, this site doesn't allow me upload the save files. If you give me a email address, I can email it to you?


try zipping them and attaching? if still trouble, pm me


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 29, 2018)

cearp said:


> try zipping them and attaching? if still trouble, pm me



Here are both the save files, let me know if you need anything else


----------



## cearp (Aug 29, 2018)

PokeCrystal said:


> Here are both the save files, let me know if you need anything else


01C07CDA 
(Let's just hope this one works on your hardware)
(Again, after googling I see this one on some Chinese sites so I'm not really the first to make/port it)


----------



## PokeCrystal (Aug 29, 2018)

cearp said:


> 01C07CDA
> (Let's just hope this one works on your hardware)
> (Again, after googling I see this one on some Chinese sites so I'm not really the first to make/port it)



The code worked perfectly! Using both your shiny code and this code, I managed to get this... Many thanks!


----------



## quagga1992 (Nov 24, 2022)

how do you find game genie cheats?
trying to find item and pokemon edits


----------

